

The Ashley Madison hack is a huge deal - spencermountain
https://state.com/article/1ZHEx4voAiU06

======
davesque
I'm really not sure what this article is trying to say (other than what it
claims in its title). Seems like it's all over the place and not making any
coherent points.

~~~
jbob2000
I think it's trying to say that Ashely Madison is used mostly by promiscuous
people, and by nature of them being promiscuous, they have had lots of
partners and thus know lots of people. Since there are 37 million people
involved, it's a good chance that you know someone affected by this hack.

